# Lights for Haunt



## Skylighter (Nov 8, 2005)

I wrote two articles on lighting and special effects for haunted house or trail.

If you are interested, the articles are at:

http://www.biasedopinion.com/lighting.aspx

http://www.biasedopinion.com/tunnel.aspx

Thanks,
Danny Clark
Glow Inc.
http://www.glowinc.com


----------

